# Need help



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm looking for some all black gloss wheels for an 04? I was gonna get the tsw montage but they are already discontinued. Anyone have suggestions that are similar?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

you can still get the TSW Montage's. They may be discontinued some places, but i just searched and found many places still selling them. You just gotta look around


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

If i find a place that has the TSW Montage in stock, would you sell me your stock 18's?


----------

